# your ad in the newsletter? - poll



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2013)

Since as it is now, the newsletter randomly selects the ads to display each week from the 4000+ in the marketplace.

I have been asked regularly "why doesnt my ad show in the newsletter"...and sadly the answer is that you have a 1/4xxx shot of that happening each week.

Since the newsletter has grown to more than 50,000 subscribers...if there was enough interest...what would it be worth for an individual to have their ad appear in the newsletter specifically?

50?  100? 150?

Its $150 t for commercial "sponsor" ads to appear in the top section of the newsletter from time to time..but i doubt it'd be fair to use that pricing for individual owners...that said its kind of a pain to customize it that way and not worth doing for nothing each week.

so heres a poll...you guys tell me what you think it would be worth and we'll let the group decide.


----------



## czar (Aug 5, 2013)

TUG Brian,

Do you monitor the click rate for the newsletters?  The 50k subscriber rate is impressive, but I wonder what the view rate is.  That would seem helpful in determining value.  

I will say I usually click on some of the links to check them out


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2013)

it does show the participation rate of the newsletter yes...it doesnt show the clicks on specific links though...just shows the number of folks who open and click on a link within the newsletter.

You can also tell when the newsletter goes out as the traffic on tug2.com goes thru the roof...the site is actually impacted by it and is much slower than normal for the few hours or so after the newsletter is sent.  (on a side note we are actually upgrading the tug2.com server to a new model this month)

just going off last weeks, roughly 47% of the individuals engaged in the newsletter once receiving it.

I believe this of course includes those who mark it as spam, or click unsubscribe (but it gives those numbers too, and they are very very small, maybe 2 or 3 folks each week)

the highest percentage is actually the guest newsletter, but im thinking thats because I post up the guest newsletter on the forums each week as well.

the expired member newsletter gets the least engagement...maybe 30%


----------



## ronparise (Aug 5, 2013)

I answered the poll, but I thought I should explain myself too

Id be willing to pay the $150 but only 2 or 3 times. If it didnt make my phone ring, Id be done...but if it did Id continue with it

Id also go with a pay per click model


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 5, 2013)

Another Measure might be the conversion ratio

From an ad randomly appearing, time and percentage converting to "Sold"


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2013)

not sure how id track that...have to come up with a custom solution I suppose.

we'd also have to ensure that the ad was properly listed as sold once completed etc.

In these cases, i think perhaps id do a bit more "investigation" on the ads that were manually inserted, id hate for someone to pay me money to highlight an ad that was stupidly priced and had no chance of selling etc.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 5, 2013)

Are you asking if private parties would like an ad to appear in the newsletter, or only business owners?  As a promotion for someone selling their personal timeshare that's already listed in the Marketplace, a fee might work to get it noticed more.  (I'm thinking of one TUG member who has a nice Mexico timeshare -- I'm pretty sure he'd be willing to pay an ad fee to hopefully get it sold.)  For a business owner, as Ron says, a fee that makes the phone ring is worthwhile.

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2013)

yes, this would be for an individual (or broker i suppose) to have their ad listed in the newsletter for a week...along with the other random selections each week.


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 5, 2013)

I actually had 2 of my ads appear in the latest news letter, one in the bargain deals listings and one in the wish buy listings.

It was neat to see them in the news letter but because the wish ad is so specific and the bargain ad is not a popular resort I don't see much monetary value to me to have them show up there.

I've gotten zero responses to the two ads since appearing in the newsletter.  To others there may be some value if getting their ad in front of more tuggers may benefit them.

If you had $0 in the poll, that is what I would have to answer under my current circumstances.

I think putting some of the ads in the newsletter actually benefits everyone with an ad to some extent by reminding readers that there are new ads in the classifieds all the time.  Putting a dollar value on that is difficult.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 5, 2013)

John,

I only show you only have one posted for sale or rent ad in the marketplace?  (for a bargain basement at alhambra?)

im not sure anyone would find much value in paying extra for a timeshare they were giving away =)


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 5, 2013)

TUGBrian said:


> John,
> 
> I only show you only have one posted for sale or rent ad in the marketplace?  (for a bargain basement at alhambra?)
> 
> im not sure anyone would find much value in paying extra for a timeshare they were giving away =)




I think that was my point.  For that unit and the one in the "buy wish" section for a Tropic Shores unit,  it would not be prudent for me to pay to have it in the newsletter.

I can see possible value to Ron with his rentals or to others trying to sell popular resorts.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 5, 2013)

Multiple Wyndham contracts for free and you want to be on the top of the list ?


----------

